# Found today is it a mason jar



## Mailman1960 (May 23, 2021)

Not much to go by number two on the bottom, front has a g l. Don't know if it's worth figuring out the rest on the front


----------



## yacorie (May 24, 2021)

It’s a fruit jar but not Mason brand.  I can look it up in the redbook later if someone doesn’t know it.  It only has the GL embossing?


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

yacorie said:


> It’s a fruit jar but not Mason brand.  I can look it up in the redbook later if someone doesn’t know it.  It only has the GL embossing?


GL---- is all I could make out, the rest are blurred


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> GL---- is all I could make out, the rest are blurred


Also what is Red Book


----------



## yacorie (May 24, 2021)

Redbook is the fruit jar guide and price book.  I don’t know what it could be.  Looks to be a Globe shape - but I don’t think I’ve seen embossing so low on a globe


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Redbook is the fruit jar guide and price book.  I don’t know what it could be.  Looks to be a Globe shape - but I don’t think I’ve seen embossing so low on a globe


I think it is a globe I taped the paper below the embossing, but there seems to be more letters than globe. Being that you can't read it it's probably just a vase.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 24, 2021)

It's a Globe jar with very weak embossing.  The embossing is in the middle of the jar right, not where the paper with the rubbing is?  It's a fruit jar for sure, not a vase.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 24, 2021)

You are correct, since embossing is so bad there's probably not much value to it


----------



## rachel1965 (May 30, 2021)

Not much value in the jar itself. The value for Globe jars comes in the matching lid, iron clamp and metal band around neck of jar.  If complete, aqua Quart is $25-$35


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 30, 2021)

rachel1965 said:


> Not much value in the jar itself. The value for Globe jars comes in the matching lid, iron clamp and metal band around neck of jar.  If complete, aqua Quart is $25-$35


Thanks, that's why I said it will make a good


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 30, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Thanks, that's why I said it will make a good vase


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 30, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Thanks, that's why I said it will make a good


Vase


----------

